

Ask HN: Should Today, February 24th be celebrated as Apple Day? - ShirsenduK


======
mooism2
You celebrate it if you want to, but I won't.

Why Feb 24th? And why devote a day to celebrating Apple?

------
WiseWeasel
No.

------
nodemaker
No

